# Superego relationships in romance?



## Lenneth (Dec 2, 2015)

What do you think about it? I am especially curious about the EIE-LSE dynamic if you have any insight. If not, just tell me your thought about romantic superego relationships in general. Thank you.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'd totally have a romantic relationship with @Night Huntress :hearteyes::blushed:

Yowza.

She's hawt. <3


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I'd totally have a romantic relationship with @_Night Huntress_ :hearteyes::blushed:
> 
> Yowza.
> 
> She's hawt. <3


HAHAHAHAHA my favorite fortune teller <3 Love you to the moon and back ctopus:ctopus:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Lenneth said:


> What do you think about it? I am especially curious about the EIE-LSE dynamic if you have any insight. If not, just tell me your thought about romantic superego relationships in general. Thank you.


Do you mean like Freudian? or like heroes?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

LittleDicky said:


> Do you mean like Freudian? or like heroes?


Like in socionics.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

First off, it's a bad idea to consider type a factor when trying to determine wether any relationship will work, and I shouldn't have to explain why. But if you're simply interested out of curiosity it will likely be slightly stilted, since they both have the other's Vulnerable function as Creative function, meaning that they will likely get on each others' nerves whenever they try to intimately interact with each other. 
Check this out: Socionics - the16types.info - Superego relations


----------



## Lenneth (Dec 2, 2015)

Verity said:


> First off, it's a bad idea to consider type a factor when trying to determine wether any relationship will work, and I shouldn't have to explain why.


It is not the case so stop assuming what I didn't say out of the blue.



> But if you're simply interested out of curiosity it will likely be slightly stilted, since they both have the other's Vulnerable function as Creative function, meaning that they will likely get on each others' nerves whenever they try to intimately interact with each other.
> Check this out: Socionics - the16types.info - Superego relations


I already know all of these. As I said in my OP, I'm looking for personal opinions. Real life examples and stories are welcomed.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Lenneth said:


> It is not the case so stop assuming what I didn't say out of the blue.


Is there some sort of misunderstanding going on? You're looking for opinions. You were given an opinion.


----------



## Lenneth (Dec 2, 2015)

Night Huntress said:


> Is there some sort of misunderstanding going on? You're looking for opinions. You were given an opinion.


My point is that discussing my motivations wasn't needed.

Then again, I am not looking for theory but personal opinions from people who have been involved/have witnessed such relationships and how it translates in real life rather than on paper.

How do they develop? How is it attractive in the beginning and how fast do things turn sour? Who is the most likely to leave such a relationship first? What might bring those two people together longer than they should? How does that translate with two extroverts, does the Sensor become vindicative? etc.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Lenneth said:


> My point is that discussing my motivations wasn't needed.


It's a valid point. Superego relationships may work out well or not romantically, depending on the individuals involved. If you want an idea of what sort of communication difficulties may arise, the intertype blurb is there.

Just saw your edit. I don't have any personal opinions on superego relationships.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lenneth said:


> My point is that discussing my motivations wasn't needed.
> 
> Then again, I am not looking for theory but personal opinions from people who have been involved/have witnessed such relationships and how it translates in real life rather than on paper.
> 
> How do they develop? How is it attractive in the beginning and how fast do things turn sour? Who is the most likely to leave such a relationship first? What might bring those two people together longer than they should? How does that translate with two extroverts, does the Sensor become vindicative? etc.





Night Huntress said:


> It's a valid point. Superego relationships may work out well or not romantically, depending on the individuals involved. If you want an idea of what sort of communication difficulties may arise, the intertype blurb is there.
> 
> Just saw your edit. I don't have any personal opinions on superego relationships.


What happened just now is a good example of superego conflict.


----------



## Verity (Aug 2, 2014)

Lenneth said:


> It is not the case so stop assuming what I didn't say out of the blue.


I percieve it as a valid point to bring up when talking about compatibility of intertype-relations. If you think it's not then you should have made that explicitly clear in the OP.



> I already know all of these. As I said in my OP, I'm looking for personal opinions. Real life examples and stories are welcomed.


My experience from dating an SEI is that basically the only thing that we had in common was our introversion. She was constantly stressed about trivial matters and following a strict routine, and when I tried to give her helpful advice she made passive-aggressive remarks about how neclectful I was. When I tried to tell her how I felt about something she often accused me of being selfish, and I found her to be too concerned about what others would think. We shared an interest in art, but I noticed quickly that we approached it from completely different ends; where I primarily care about the personal associations and tone of mood of something, she was much more interested in the physical qualities in themselves, such as texture and colours. She was also very concerned about how others would percieve it, whereas I only care about what I think. 
She also believed in supernatural things such as crystal healing and ghosts, and she wanted me to actively discuss those thing with her, which I find to be one of the most boring things in the world since my attitude towards it has always been "Sure, it_ could_ be real, but what's the point of talking about it if it's just empty speculation that doesn't say anything about us or life?" So she told me I was close-minded, and when I think about it, we never really could have a long conversation about anything of value.

So it was a really unhealthy relationship that didn't last long, and that's my only experience. I don't think for a second that all SEI's are like that though. She was _very_ critical, compared to the others I've met.


----------

